# General > General Chat >  Well now...

## Sarge47

Call me paranoid, but all of a sudden we have new folks popping up on the web and asking all kinds of personal questions:  Gun ownership, personal pics, how you picked your user name, personality types, etc.  I don't know if these folks are building a case file r just curious, but anybody wanting personal data on the "Wolf Pack" only has to peruse the threads. :Confused:  :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

good thing i'm to dumb to post my pic

----------


## rebel

That's a good point.

----------


## FVR

Yeh, changed my profile info. awhile back, even took off my webpage.

Why?

NDB!

----------


## rebel

> Call me paranoid, but all of a sudden we have new folks popping up on the web and asking all kinds of personal questions:  Gun ownership, personal pics, how you picked your user name, personality types, etc.  I don't know if these folks are building a case file r just curious, but anybody wanting personal data on the "Wolf Pack" only has to peruse the threads.


I did a little research...

jason montana = personality types.

remy = show yourself.

loftyjr = user name.

These folks started the threads.  I'm O.K. with it.  Do you know something different?

----------


## FVR

Out of the three, don't need to worry about Remy aka VW and that's all I'm going to say about that.  If you have been here awhile, you would know.  The other two are newbies I guess.

----------


## Sourdough

I am a lot more worried about the 150 to 300 banks that the "Controller of the Currency" Say's are going Bankrupt in the next 16 months.

As for busybodies on here, I think it is harmless curiosity.......and if not......well "The bears have got to eat".  Shoot'em and leave'em the bears'el eat'em....... :EEK!:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Chris' database of information on the members here is safe isn't it? as in inaccessible?

----------


## rebel

Someone may get their feelings hurt over this or, as Beo put it "fweelwings".

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Chris' database of information on the members here is safe isn't it? as in inaccessible?


lol. Yeah, right. No database of information online is "safe". It may be as secure as possible, but a determine attacker will still get in. Question is, what information does it contain that anyone would really want?

----------


## rebel

I feel violated from all the background checks!

----------


## Sarge47

> lol. Yeah, right. No database of information online is "safe". It may be as secure as possible, but a determine attacker will still get in. Question is, what information does it contain that anyone would really want?


Let's see, who stores supplies, food and weapons, which Peta likes to confiscate during an emergency like they did during Hurricane Katrina.  Also some people post about there"safe shelters".  Rent the new movie release on DVD titled "untracable"; it might just make you rethink your position. :EEK!:  :Cool: 

BTW, there have been much more than 3 people, check it out.  Whatever you decide is fine, but you've all got all the personal info from me you're gonna get! :Cool:

----------


## DOGMAN

My question was about personality types in group survival situations. It was never meant to be post your personality profile.  Besides any time you write anything here your showing your personality- so really my question was irrelveant if you posted on a personal level.  I was hoping it would take a group dynamics/expedition behaviour sort of direction, however a few people took it as share your personality profile.

On the paranoid note...if the government was tracking this website, they'd already know from your ip address... were your connecting to the internet from.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Let's see, who stores supplies, food and weapons, which Peta likes to confiscate during an emergency like they did during Hurricane Katrina.  Also some people post about there"safe shelters".  Rent the new movie release on DVD titled "untracable"; it might just make you rethink your position.
> 
> BTW, there have been much more than 3 people, check it out.  Whatever you decide is fine, but you've all got all the personal info from me you're gonna get!


Seen it. Good movie. Not technologically possible some of the stuff he does, but it was still entertaining.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Let's see, who stores supplies, food and weapons, which Peta likes to confiscate during an emergency like they did during Hurricane Katrina. Also some people post about there"safe shelters". Rent the new movie release on DVD titled "untracable"; it might just make you rethink your position.
> 
> BTW, there have been much more than 3 people, check it out. Whatever you decide is fine, but you've all got all the personal info from me you're gonna get!


Maybe it is time that all of us members ought to go back through our posts and edit/delete those posts that have personal information in them. I know that I am going to do that.

----------


## Ken

Sarge, right after I joined, I did a post (looked back but can't find it) and I got into a bit of a rant about things.  Even asked the members if they thought this site is monitored.  I do.

Our privacy rights have gone down the toilet in the past several years.  Many people at first welcome goverment (and private) infringement on our privacy:

"Oh, roadblocks are a good idea.  They catch drunken drivers." 

"I feel sooo much safer when they check backpacks at the subway turnstiles."

"Okay, just have to file this FA-10.  Please sign here."

"Gee, these supermarket/pharmacy/you name it customer cards are great because they are so much more convenient than cutting coupons."

"Oh, look!  Take a coupon from that little dispenser under the product.  We'll save 50 cents."  (Pulls coupon, little camera in dispenser takes picture of customer.)

"Love my speedpass. I hate stopping at toll booths."

"Everyone ARRESTED for anything (not anyone *convicted* of a MAJOR FELONY) should have to to give a DNA sample!"

"Give the all the police laptops in their cars.  Nothing like running random registration checks (cross referencing licenses) on every car on the road."

"We need more security cameras.  Everywhere."

"Cellphone GPS sure is great!"

"The government SHOULD monitor web activity.  How else are we going to catch terrorists and child molesters?"

*Privacy no longer can mean anonymity, says Donald Kerr, the principal deputy director of national intelligence. Instead, it should mean that government and businesses properly safeguard peoples private communications and financial information.*

Guess what?  Whether or not we like it, we no longer have ANY privacy in our lives.  After all, we LIKE IT that way, don't we?   :Mad:

----------


## rebel

I nominate Stony to test the theory of government monitoring.

----------


## Sourdough

> Maybe it is time that all of us members ought to go back through our posts and edit/delete those posts that have personal information in them. I know that I am going to do that.



WHAT..You guy's have been telling the truth....WOW. 

Look you have a better chance of dieing of cancer or in a car crash.

Just get you some attack geese and relax, no worries man...... :Wink:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> WHAT..You guy's have been telling the truth....WOW. 
> 
> Look you have a better chance of dieing of cancer or in a car crash.
> 
> Just get you some attack geese and relax, no worries man......




 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

I'm just saying we might want to be careful listing a full inventory of our firearms, food stockpiles, locations of our secret hiding places, or even if we have one.  Even if we have a place in mind.  If Hurricane Katrina taught us anything it's just what the government is capable of through P.E.T.A., right? :Confused:

----------


## rebel

> I'm just saying we might want to be careful listing a full inventory of our firearms, food stockpiles, locations of our secret hiding places, or even if we have one.  Even if we have a place in mind.  If Hurricane Katrina taught us anything it's just what the government is capable of through P.E.T.A., right?


Absolutely right!

----------


## Sarge47

CORRECTION!  That should read "F.E.M.A.", not P.E.T.A.!  My bad! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ken

> CORRECTION!  That should read "F.E.M.A.", not P.E.T.A.!  My bad!


Take a look at the Civil Defense Acts dating back to the early 1950's.  Nothing's really changed since then.

----------


## Ken

BTW, went searching for a new federal law or presidential directive citing P.E.T.A. and kept scratching my head.  I always keep up on that stuff!

----------


## Sourdough

Ken, I have a Securities Lic. a Real Estate Brokers Lic. a Registered Alaska Big Game Hunting Guide Lic. a Concealed Carry lic. a Commercial Pilot Lic. Passport, Drivers Lic.

I have been fingerprinted and photographed every year for the last 40 years. They know if I paint the outhouse, I went to a meeting with the Alaska State Division of Forestry and they had detailed satellite photos of my property, that you could read the license plate on the trucks.

Visa card knows me so well that if I go to town more than once every 6 weeks there call for suspicious activity.

I worry about the real danger, that is why I drive a 4 X 4 GMC 5500 Crew Cab Tractor, five tons of you drive drunk, on my lane, you loose....... :EEK!:

----------


## Ken

Hopeak, in the early 90's I had to go to a high security facility in Middletown or Newport R.I. to have a client sign a document of some urgency.  I gave my license to the people at the security desk and almost sh*t myself when I glanced over and saw my life's history, including reference to my security clearance with my photograph, on the computer screen.  That was almost 20 years ago.   :EEK!:

----------


## Sourdough

Ken, I was not going to tell this, but about 25 years ago I was going to the Cayman Islands for diving ( really scuba diving ). Anyhow I am leaving America, and American Customs say's how much money you got, I said about $700.00 cash. He say's how much money you got, and we do this dance till I dump all my cash $753.00 on the counter.

He say's I see you drew out $13,500.- nine days ago. Which was true, but I did not have it with me. Anyhow He showed me the screen, and there was all my banking for the last six months. All deposits and withdrawls. This was about 1983 or 1984.

About 4 years later I Guided two Brown Bear hunters who were ex-New York City Cops. And they had just completed a 18 month joint stake-out with the U.S. Secret Service, need to say that I learned that by 1988 the Federal Government had stuff James Bond never dreamed of. And that was 20 years ago.

----------


## commoguy

well i guess you could consider one to nugs but there are several reasons for me being here one several of you are behind on your taxes im here to collect lol im just kidding.   no im here because ive always loved roughing it in the outdoors and i wanted to learn more.  i guess thats not several but those are my reasons.

----------


## rebel

> well i guess you could consider one to nugs but there are several reasons for me being here one several of you are behind on your taxes im here to collect lol im just kidding.   no im here because ive always loved roughing it in the outdoors and i wanted to learn more.  i guess thats not several but those are my reasons.


Are we now writing without punctuation?  Hello.  I can't understand what you are saying.  Either do it as close to correct or do not bother.  If you cannot take the time to attempt to write do not expect us to take the time to read your message. Thanks.

----------


## commoguy

> Ken, I was not going to tell this, but about 25 years ago I was going to the Cayman Islands for diving ( really scuba diving ). Anyhow I am leaving America, and American Customs say's how much money you got, I said about $700.00 cash. He say's how much money you got, and we do this dance till I dump all my cash $753.00 on the counter.
> 
> He say's I see you drew out $13,500.- nine days ago. Which was true, but I did not have it with me. Anyhow He showed me the screen, and there was all my banking for the last six months. All deposits and withdrawls. This was about 1983 or 1984.
> 
> About 4 years later I Guided two Brown Bear hunters who were ex-New York City Cops. And they had just completed a 18 month joint stake-out with the U.S. Secret Service, need to say that I learned that by 1988 the Federal Government had stuff James Bond never dreamed of. And that was 20 years ago.


very true i know this from first hand experience but i cannot say more......i may have to kill you. lol

----------


## rebel

> very true i know this from first hand experience but i cannot say more......i may have to kill you. lol


Introductory section please.

----------


## rebel

He's fast and slippery.

----------


## Rick

Hopeak - the 13+K would show up. Anything over 10K in or out of an account has to be reported. It's not that the feds "see" that automatically. The banks have to report it. It was designed to reduce money laundering primarily in drugs deals. 

You folks can worry you little selves into the grave if you want. I don't have any problems with Uncle Sam and I don't expect he'll come knocking on my door for any reason. If he does, I'll deal with. 

I'm with Alpine on the security piece. Turn the screw as tight as you want if someone wants in bad enough they will get in. 

As for the information I share on here? I'm more worried about the stuff I shred and throw in trash than I am with what's in my profile.

I control what I can, influence what I can and don't worry about the rest of it.

----------


## trax

Sarge, you make a good point. About a year ago I asked people about their user names, just cuz some of them are so interesting, but I think anywhere these days, a person wants to be kind of careful about sharing too much information. Always remember kiddies, the first country to ever legislate a gun registry was Hitler's Germany. I believe rampantly in the statement that Jason_Montana has as a signature line. You don't want to let them know what you're packin'. 

I tend to take some comfort in the fact that if I felt I needed to, I could walk away from where I am and disappear into the tall corn, but it's always good to keep the skills and the readiness sharp. Yeah, I'd miss you guys (well one person here I wouldn't have to miss, cuz I'm thinking she'd come along  :Big Grin: ) but priorities, y'know...

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

my take?  with all the information already known by the government that has been posted by all of you in your separate examples, i just can't imagine what in the world a Fed would find to be worthwhile here on the forum.  The government's got satellites, histories, banking statements over a certain amount, license info, etc...  But yeah, I'm here to take you all down, because you're such a threat...  no offense Sarge, or anyone else worrying, but it seems borderline egomaniacal to think that your ten guns and twenty pounds of barbecued pork stashed in a cabin in the woods amounts to more than a hill of beans to a government that has some pretty substantial issues to deal with right now.

----------


## trax

LTLG, maybe you should share that thought with some of the Jewish people that were rounded up in Prague during WW2, they probably didn't think they were worth worrying about either.

----------


## Chuck

I have a tracker on my web site you would be surprised how many .gov are checking things out. One of my biggest .gov hits is The Directorate of Information @ Fort Bliss also get the from the Navy, and Langley, Va. They is nothing safe on the internet big brother is alive and well.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> LTLG, maybe you should share that thought with some of the Jewish people that were rounded up in Prague during WW2, they probably didn't think they were worth worrying about either.


fair enough :Smile: , but I do see a slight difference between a representative government and a dictatorship.

----------


## DOGMAN

> . I believe rampantly in the statement that Jason_Montana has as a signature line.


I truly believe in my signature line as well. But, the best of all the signature lines on this forum- I think is Tahyo's

"The very existence of flame-throwers proves that some time, somewhere, someone said to themselves, You know, I want to set those people over there on fire, but I'm just not close enough to get the job done." 

that is friggin funny

----------


## trax

> fair enough, but I do see a slight difference between a representative government and a dictatorship.


So did the population of Germany until it was too late, my friend. I'm not trying to rag on you about this, but  a "police state" can happen a lot faster than people realize. I'm not going to go into specifics and  make this a political thing because of a)forum rules and b)I'm kind of lazy, but I'll just say if there's one political document I truly admire it's America's constitution (almost as good as Free Traxistan's, lol)

----------


## Tahyo

> I truly believe in my signature line as well. But, the best of all the signature lines on this forum- I think is Tahyo's
> 
> "The very existence of flame-throwers proves that some time, somewhere, someone said to themselves, You know, I want to set those people over there on fire, but I'm just not close enough to get the job done." 
> 
> that is friggin funny


Actually it's from George Carlin, but I've always like it from the first time I heard it.  Always liked his sense of humor.

----------


## Rick

Trax - Not fair enough. Not even a good example. Sorry. We aren't a dictatorship yet. Use the polygamist sect folks as an example (someone would anyway). In Prague they would have been taken to disappear. Now the Texas Appellate Court has ruled the round up was illegal. We have a pretty good set of checks and balances. Even Guantanamo has been forced to change many of its ways. That certainly would never have happened in Germany. 

I understand your point, I just disagree with the example.

----------


## trax

Rick, I'm not saying America is a dictatorship, I'm just saying it can happen rather quickly in any country and a totalitarian or police state doesn't necessarily have to be a dictatorship. Sarge's, and others', point about personal information going to the wrong people can have very far-reaching consequences under those circumstances.  As long as your Constitution is *allowed* to _continue working_, you never will be. I don't think I'm making a political statement when I suggest that you and everyone of your countrymen should stand up for your Constitutional rights at every opportunity, because the entire spectrum of politicos, essentially should agree, whatever their particular stripe.

----------


## Rick

:Wink:  I'm with you. As I said, I understand your point just differed on the example. Nixon, probably would have, too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## trax

Is that Dave Nixon? Runs that little small engine repair and saw sharpening place? He don't know squat.

----------


## Rick

Now he's gonna be all p.o.'d at you. 

"Hey, Dave, come here, eh?"

----------


## nell67

(well one person here I wouldn't have to miss, cuz I'm thinking she'd come along  :Big Grin: ) but priorities, y'know...[/quote]


Oh yea darlin',you know I'll be there! :Big Grin:

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I have a tracker on my web site you would be surprised how many .gov are checking things out. One of my biggest .gov hits is The Directorate of Information @ Fort Bliss also get the from the Navy, and Langley, Va. They is nothing safe on the internet big brother is alive and well.


I'd like to see those statistics.  I work in IT and deal with websites ALL the time, and these aren't "trackers" but full blown statistics analyzers with Geo-IP running. In my experience, I can't validate what you are saying, so I'm thinking it must be something special to your situation. I've checked out your site previously and didn't see anything that would be drawing ".gov's" to your site, but if it really was big brother and not something legitimate, you wouldn't see .gov, you'd see an IP that dead ended.

----------


## Rick

I have .mil on my my site quite often. I have a lot of military manuals available for download and almost all of them come into there. The fact that it said .mil didn't bother me in the least. I wonder more about the ones I can't back trace.

----------


## DOGMAN

I check the stats on my web site frequntly and also get traffic coming from various ways, and have IP's from Washington DC and such places.
I don't think I'm being spied on- I just think urban folks are planning there summer vacations out west. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tony uk

With the technology avalible to our goverments in modern times, i dought if the goverment was spieing on you that you would ever know it, Their like little desk working ninjas

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I might have moved up a notch with a CCW, but I was checked out many times in my working days. Gotta remember I am from Eastern KY and live in WV. I would really stand out if I didn't own something that went bang like my 25cal Raven :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chicago Dan

I wouldnt worry to much about Big brother if SHTF.
People would have to come and take, confiscate, whatever you have right?
Where will those people come from?
Most will be running for their lives or headed to their own safe havens.
I doubt any FEMA, fed, military personal will bother to come looking for your stash of grain when the world is crumbling around them. They will be looking to safeguard their own hides first.

----------


## crashdive123

> I doubt any FEMA, fed, military personal will bother to come looking for your stash of grain when the world is crumbling around them. They will be looking to safeguard their own hides first.


That's probably what this elderly woman thought as the police came into her home, knocked her to the ground, took her gun, arrested her during the aftermath to Katrina.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Clicking the pic doesn't work, as this is just the img.

----------


## Chicago Dan

You know what her problem was?
She was a poor shot.
Training folks! Get out there and practice, practice, practice. :Wink:

----------


## Ken

> my take?  with all the information already known by the government that has been posted by all of you in your separate examples, i just can't imagine what in the world a Fed would find to be worthwhile here on the forum.  The government's got satellites, histories, banking statements over a certain amount, license info, etc...  But yeah, I'm here to take you all down, because you're such a threat...  no offense Sarge, or anyone else worrying, but it seems borderline egomaniacal to think that your ten guns and twenty pounds of barbecued pork stashed in a cabin in the woods amounts to more than a hill of beans to a government that has some pretty substantial issues to deal with right now.


Boy do I disagree.  In the eyes of many people, members of this forum verge on being radicals.  Think about it.  Most of us are gun owners who seek to exchange information on survival in various scenarios.  Although this "radical" label is highly inaccurate, I can assure you that we are on somebody's watch list somewhere.   :Mad:

----------


## Ken

Rick, in post #42, you write:  "Sorry. We aren't a dictatorship *yet*." (Emphasis added by Ken)


Freudian slip?

----------


## crashdive123

LTLG - another thing to remember is that automated searches are continually being done for "key words" of "phrases".  So when somebody comes to the forum and makes a comment or asks a question about explosives, radiation, or any of hundreds of other SHTF scenarios, a red flag is raised.  We probably cause many analysts to collect overtime.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Although this "radical" label is highly inaccurate


hahahahahhahahahhahahahhahahhahahahhahhahahahhahah  haha. 

/wipes tear

Tell me another one, bro. I needed a good laugh.

----------


## Ken

One more bit of personal information:  :Cool: 

Got to sign off now.  Going to D.C. for a few days.  Military retirement ceremony  :Smile: .  

Crash, you are in charge of Q.C. while I'm gone.  Remember, I still my piece of the action for all "tests".   :Big Grin: 

All of you, please be kind to Rick.  He means no harm, and I won't be around to protect him until Sunday.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

LTLG - Study

Stony - Just Go Away!

Bye, bye!  Don't miss me too much!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chicago Dan

I wouldn’t worry about postings here.
All the info "they" need about you and what you have can, will or was obtained from other sources. How did you purchase your "stuff"? Did you write a check? Credit/debit card? Use a store card? Did you send in the warranty card on your generator? Ever order anything online? Ever order parts? Take out a book at the library? Buy a book? Taken a survival course? Register your items that require legal registration? Applied for a hunting license? Belong to any clubs, organizations? Will your local store owner hold his ground if asked who buys what? Talked on the phone? Visited any web sites(what did you look at and for how long)?, etc. etc. etc.
In fact a board like this probably would rate pretty low. Anyone here can “say” I have this or that etc. but the other sources give actual actions you have undertaken.

----------


## crashdive123

Ken - Tell your brother Thanks.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> ? Visited any web sites(what did you look at and for how long)?, etc. etc. etc.
> In fact a board like this probably would rate pretty low. Anyone here can say I have this or that etc. but the other sources give actual actions you have undertaken.


I'm not disputing anything you said excep the web tracking. ISP's are only required to keep your surfing records for 90 days. That's quite a substantial bit of data, so they usually get rid of ASAP. So unless you do something to flip the feds trigger onto you right around the time you were surfing a particular site it's probably not on record. In fact, the FBI is trying to get that length of time increased "to facilitate tracking of cyber criminals".

----------


## trax

I have a little story to relate. I was at a sweat lodge last night that a good friend of mine runs. When I was changing, I tossed my jeans into the truck and heard a "beep" Yep, keys in pocket, locked myself out of the truck. No big deal, call a tow service after the sweat right?

The sweat lodge is on university grounds. Security had to come because it was pretty late at night, they had to let the tow operator in to where we were. The tow truck guy is finagling around getting the lock open (I'm happy to report that Dodge Dakotas with powerlocks seem to be quite difficult to burglarize!) and the security guy comes up and asks me my name, address, and date of birth. I asked him why? "Just for our records," he says.  I said "nope" 

When the tow operator was done, I grabbed money to pay him right away and then jumped into the truck to get changed ('Twas getting a tad cool) I got back out to go get my receipt from the tow operator and found that he'd given my name and address to the security guy. I was more than a little Pi$$ed, but he already had my money.

----------


## Rick

Chicago - You're sh**tin me, right? The FBI gives two hoots in (you know) about my library card? Or my online bank transaction? Really? Do you have a source for that? Do you know how many billions of bank transaction occur every day? And they pick my $100 transfer out of all that, huh? They monitor phone conversations do they? Land line or cell? Or both? In 30 years with the phone company I only saw one time that occurred on land line with court order and it was the IRS. 

You guys are getting too frickin' paranoid for me. The whole dang world is ending and the government is looking over my shoulder at everything I do? You need a hobby. Go get drunk or something. Sheeeeeesh!

Where's my sticks? I'm gone a go make fire.

----------


## crashdive123

Careful Rick.....some may say that you are in denial. :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

Burnt out or fed up might be better. :Frown:

----------


## trax

Ricky Ricky Ricky,

Of course I'm going to out and get drunk, that's not a hobby it's a way of life, meantime....

I have a friend up north who was very involved with the consumption and distribution of certain mood affecting herbs. He's changed his ways, but at the time, a couple of years ago, he started telling me about how satellites can track us all, etc etc etc. I agreed with him that it's true but then added the small caveat that "you have to be doing something that makes tracking you worthwhile" Shattered his ego I guess, realizing that he wasn't his own little 'cartel'.

I just don't think rent-a-cops need my personal information, so blah blah blah.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Chicago - You're sh**tin me, right? The FBI gives two hoots in (you know) about my library card? Or my online bank transaction? Really? Do you have a source for that? Do you know how many billions of bank transaction occur every day? And they pick my $100 transfer out of all that, huh? They monitor phone conversations do they? Land line or cell? Or both? In 30 years with the phone company I only saw one time that occurred on land line with court order and it was the IRS. 
> 
> You guys are getting too frickin' paranoid for me. The whole dang world is ending and the government is looking over my shoulder at everything I do? You need a hobby. Go get drunk or something. Sheeeeeesh!
> 
> Where's my sticks? I'm gone a go make fire.


lol. Careful Rick, seems like my attitude may be rubbing off on you. I agree with what you are saying. However, in defense of what I think Chicago was saying, all that data is stored somewhere, so *IF* by some chance you happen to draw the .gov's attention, then when they start investigating you, they *MAY* find that data.  However, unless you're spending some serious time doing online research for specific keywords you probably won't get flagged. Unless you're already on the list. However, I do know for a fact that your library card is monitored for any searches that go through the electronic card catalog. At least here. To get to the search function you have to enter your card number. That way, if you go in and say, for example, "I want information on how to make ammonium nitrate explosives, zipguns, homemade armor piercing rounds, and chocolate chip cookies." They'll probably flag you for the cookies and find everything else that you searched for. Just part of that whole "Freedom of Information Act" you agreed to by using the public resources at the library.

----------


## Rick

You realize there are going to be at least 3 departments of federal agents outside you house because of that post, right?

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> You realize there are going to be at least 3 departments of federal agents outside you house because of that post, right?


Damn, I knew I shouldn't have mentioned the effin cookies.

----------


## trax

> You realize there are going to be at least 3 departments of federal agents outside you house because of that post, right?


Hey, someone's gotta give them work, it's not like they were about to go out and get real jobs.

----------


## Rick

I think all of them should be issued those over sized pens used in Men in Black. By the time they figure out how they work they would not only be clueless but forgetful.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> By the time they figure out how they work they would not only be clueless but forgetful.


Too late.......

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

WOW those guys are fast. I'm seeing black helicopters circling overhead and I think my cell phone is being tapped...

/snark

----------


## Rick

If there are wires leading out of your cell phone then it probably is. Don't trace the wires. Repeat! Don't trace the wires.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I have a little story to relate. I was at a sweat lodge last night that a good friend of mine runs. When I was changing, I tossed my jeans into the truck and heard a "beep" Yep, keys in pocket, locked myself out of the truck. No big deal, call a tow service after the sweat right?
> 
> The sweat lodge is on university grounds. Security had to come because it was pretty late at night, they had to let the tow operator in to where we were. The tow truck guy is finagling around getting the lock open (I'm happy to report that Dodge Dakotas with powerlocks seem to be quite difficult to burglarize!) and the security guy comes up and asks me my name, address, and date of birth. I asked him why? "Just for our records," he says. I said "nope" 
> 
> When the tow operator was done, I grabbed money to pay him right away and then jumped into the truck to get changed ('Twas getting a tad cool) I got back out to go get my receipt from the tow operator and found that he'd given my name and address to the security guy. I was more than a little Pi$$ed, but he already had my money.


I used to work in that industry Trax. I am also a trained locksmith. I did lockouts all the time. The standard procedure in the states is that they will unlock the car, keep the keys in their hand while you get the vehicle registration out and prove the car is yours. It is a liability and business insurance issue and in some states it is the law to prove the vehicle is actually your vehicle. 

I also have worked in commercial industrial security for many years. I would bet my next paycheck that the reason he gave the information to campus security is that the security department there needs to fill out a report on the incident. That is for their records.. protocol. 

If you didn't give the tow operator the information, he probably got it off of the registration which, if he is anything near coherant, he would have checked for the information. Did he ask to see your identification? If not he did a no no, as I imagine that Canadian laws are close or the same as the lower 48.

Actually, if it were me, I would be pissed if the tow operator had just given me the keys and asked no questions about who I was. His actions were meant to protect you from car theft as well as his liability.

----------


## Aurelius95

This occurred last June, in my FRONT YARD!  I came home from the gym on a Saturday and saw a police officer with an assault rifle in my yard with a bead on the house diagonally across the street.  Later on, the sniper showed up and was positioned in the shrubs between my yard and my neighbors.  Here he is talking to a uniformed officer prior to the stand-off.  What a great day.  Turns out the guy they wanted (who had been living with my neighbor) wasn't even there.  But since that day, I've been much more paranoid, even as a law abiding citizen (got that guys who may be monitoring?  :Smile: )!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Why? What was the guy accused of? I think I'd be a lot more concerned about the neighbor that he was living with than having cops in my yard. Cops are your next door neighbor. Not some cloak and dagger group that live in compounds. I have local, county and state officers that live in this area and I'm tickled to have them here. They are great neighbors and those squad cars tend to keep crime down. Just my thoughts.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

That bright yellow "Police" kinda gave the ghillie suit away, no?

----------


## Aurelius95

Rick,

Indeed, the neighbor was bad news!  Not sure what all they wanted him for, but stealing, pointing a pistol at his girlfriend (not at the house), among other things.  When they came to get him, he locked himself in the house, which is why the stand-off started.  However, he escaped out back through the crawl space, and all the while they thought he was still there. 

That house has been the cause of a lot of problems (or the people living there).  Fortunately, now it is empty, going on the market soon or will be repo'd by the bank.  

Alpine, the dude in the ghillie suit was not visible from the house in question.  They were conferring in my back yard before he disappeared in the shrubs.  But yes, the bright "POLICE" sign was a give away.

----------


## Sarge47

Like Rick, I have a high regard for Law Enforcement folks; it's that underpaid, overworked federal employee who hopes to get the big promotion by listing any & every person and/or group that they perceive might be a potential threat to National Security in the event of a major disaster so they start dossiers on everybody they can.  However, the next problem area is the type of troll that we've had in the past, like the one that got Chris' personal info, (name, address, and phone #) and posted it all over the internet in the hopes that other trolls would harass him.  He also left a death threat on Chris' answering machine.

However, regarding the situation Aurelius95 mentioned, my only question is why you & your family were not hastily moved out of a potential line of fire by the Police in case a gun battle erupted? :Confused:

----------


## DOGMAN

Aurelius- Did that guy pick up his Dasante water bottle or leave it for you?

----------


## Chicago Dan

> Chicago - You're sh**tin me, right? The FBI gives two hoots in (you know) about my library card? Or my online bank transaction? Really? Do you have a source for that? Do you know how many billions of bank transaction occur every day? And they pick my $100 transfer out of all that, huh? They monitor phone conversations do they? Land line or cell? Or both? In 30 years with the phone company I only saw one time that occurred on land line with court order and it was the IRS.



No Rick I'm not kidding. Here its called profiling. Maybe this is not happening in your area
 These groups(Fed, state, local) are not looking to bring a criminal case against an individual divulging this information where there actions would come out in trial. Just mining data and building/confirming a profile. A quick search of the library DB gives someone just 1 more tic next to their name for that particular profile. Now that jumps them up the list and they are given further scrutiny and so on until a substantial confirmed profile is developed and they are then a permanent member of a watch list or dropped for lack of certain criteria.  Maybe they know about the 5kw generator you have stored in the shed or the water tank, grains, took a survival course, read a book about processing wild game, etc., maybe not, but the likelihood that you have resources/skills beyond the normal sheeple is high. 
 Also that profile may be viewed as a threat and warrant action by agents in certain situations. Why? Who knows? There are many, many cases of groups/individuals who are singled out without reasonable cause for "special treatment".
 In regards to phone records be it cell or land line they ARE monitored. To what extent I admit I do not know. What I do know is that it happens here frequently. I have spoken to many current and former CPD personal and the synopsis is it has been going on for many, many years. This is not info they can present in court but it helps them confirm someone is up to no good and that they are on the right track. Now thats just the local CPD what is happing on higher levels? I just extrapolate the local and the conclusion to me is obvious.
 Another piece of personal confirmation was a person of very high regard I knew several years ago at the phone company. I brought up the topic and he said he couldnt talk about it for fear of his pension etc. Synopsis: Yes and rampant. I believed him. 
 Why with 30 years of experience you have only seen it once? Who knows? Maybe you were not in a NTK position.  Maybe because you were already on a special list and they deliberately denied you knowledge of it. Maybe its really not going on at a local level where you live. 
 Lastly, as I said in my original post even with this degree of perceived paranoia I still stated that I am not worried about posts on a board like this. Why? Its not the content per se that probably attracted attention, it was the fact that I registered on this board in the first place that probably put a tic next to my namewell that and those books I took out last yeartwiceLOL.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> Like Rick, I have a high regard for Law Enforcement folks; it's that underpaid, overworked federal employee who hopes to get the big promotion by listing any & every person and/or group that they perceive might be a potential threat to National Security in the event of a major disaster so they start dossiers on everybody they can.  However, the next problem area is the type of troll that we've had in the past, like the one that got Chris' personal info, (name, address, and phone #) and posted it all over the internet in the hopes that other trolls would harass him.  He also left a death threat on Chris' answering machine.
> 
> However, regarding the situation Aurelius95 mentioned, my only question is why you & your family were not hastily moved out of a potential line of fire by the Police in case a gun battle erupted?


why in the hell would someone leave a death threat on Chris' answering machine because of this website?  and why would posting his information lead others to harass him?  I don't expect an answer to either of those, but such responses sure seems a bit attenuated from the site and forum, no?

----------


## DOGMAN

I live in a remote area near a very small town. I know all the law enforcement officials- a couple of them I've gone hunting and fishing with, and several of them I have drank beers with on numerous occassions. These guys can barely come up with funding for new patrol vehicles, and they are so busy chasing meth heads, that they could care less what I am doing.(Because I am not doing anything illegal) As far as any feds- there are none around.  If you people are so paranoid were you live- perhaps you should think about moving. Remember it wasnt the gov't that brought down Ted Kazyniski- it wasn't BIG BROTHER...it was his own brother.

IF the gov't had a list of everyone that had a water tank, generator, knows how to process wild game etc... that be preparing to arrest 1/2 of Montana, Idaho, Wyoming and Alaska.

Let's get back to discussing Wilderness Survival and get over our paranoia.  Nobody in the government cares that we are discussing how to build a fire with sticks, and grow plants in our backyard.  In reality...this is a hobby site people!

----------


## Rick

Dan - I assure you that no agency, federal or otherwise, has been monitoring phone lines for years and years. Not in Chicago and not anywhere and not without a court order. The technology did not exist to allow them to do it. Period. Once the local exchange converted from Step by Step switching to digital then, maybe, the capability was there. But until the recent push by the White House to monitor cell and sat calls I can assure you than a court order was required before the company would allow anyone access. It was a liability issue for the company and it would violate existing federal wiretap laws. I've seen employees fired and arrested for doing just that, by the way.

I've worked on two presidential visits and I know what equipment the Secret Service uses (used) and I've seen them pick up locals prior to the visit. That information is supplied to them by local law enforcement. And...I've seen phone company employees (I didn't have the guts myself) monitor the Secret Service lines while the president was on site. We had far greater capability to monitor them than they did us. 

Does it exist? Sure, at some level but the feds have neither the resources nor the desire to monitor this desperado. :Big Grin:

----------


## Chicago Dan

> Does it exist? Sure, at some level but the feds have neither the resources nor the desire to monitor this


As I said I do not know how prevalent it is just that it is happening. How my contact knew and what he considered rampant I can not answer. The CPD people I know have stated it as a matter of fact but from all I've heard none of them were directly involved. They were just the end recipients of the Intel. I remember one guy tell me they had suspicions regarding a certain building and a few weeks later he was told wire taps confirmed and they then went about a full investigation etc.  There were no judge approved court orders and no written documentation. Just a verbal: Our sources say yes go ahead. There are then some things you just don’t ask too many questions about but everyone seams pretty sure how a lot of the information was gathered. 


Here is an article about FBI getting cut off because it failed to pay LOL:
http://www.libertypundit.com/2008/01...-tap-problems/

Other starting points:
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/18650
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSA_war...ce_controversy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSA_call_database
http://www.chicagomediawatch.org/pdf/02winter.pdf
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/A...u-146000-92044

Also as a side note: Who has access to company held “Name” or sometimes called “Marketing” lists…?
This I do have personal experience with and the personal information contained therein is startling to say the least. There have been some well publicized stories of some of these lists finding their way “out”.   Ever used a store discount or loyalty card? Yep they got a record of every item you purchased, when, how much, payment method and everything else you filled out on the app. plus a whole lot more and that’s just one source for the lists. Now combine 50 lists and you have one sweet profile. Of course the app did say they would not share or sell the info right? Then again the DBA might let someone take a peek so his wife doesn’t find out he’s been diddling that 19yr old cashier…LOL  

Lastly, as I previously stated maybe it is just not happening in your nape of the neck. Here corruption, graft and political “pull” are the law of the land. Anything here can be either legal or illegal depending on who you are or more importantly who you know.

Now as another poster stated lets get back to our discussions on rubbing two sticks together. I hate to be reminded of the $%!#hole city I live in…LOL!

----------


## Rick

I grew up in Illinois so I've been privy to Cook County politics since Al Capone was in diapers...well, almost. Not many states get to claim their former governors are in prison. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In today's environment, monitoring and or downloading call data is no more difficult than hacking into a mainframe. Most of us can't do it but there are those that certainly can. Switches today are no more than mainframe computers  (and in some cases exactly that) whose data happens to be phone calls. 

We have a network center in Dallas that monitors every switch within our company, nation wide, and out of that, individual phone calls can be brought on line. When I supported our call centers I could sit at home and listen to repair calls for quality assurance in offices that were hundreds of miles away. All discreetly covert. When the recording says you call my be monitored. Trust me, many of them are. 

But that's a fairly recent occurrence. Older technology just didn't have the capability. 

I think you'll find that even in today's environment, the government is still required to obtain a court order although now it's often after the fact. To me that doesn't mean squat. Even if a judge says no they've already gleaned the information they need. 

As I understand it (let me emphasize that) Verizon, AT&T and Bell South are currently working with the NSA and have assembled the largest database in the world. But that's been post 2001. QWest declined to cooperate siting legal concerns. 

I know the NSA was cited it 1975 for illegal wiretaps but if I remember correctly that was foreign calls. Whatever the case, that prompted the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA) in 1978ish, (a few years later anyway) which lays down the rules of conduct for surveillance.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> why in the hell would someone leave a death threat on Chris' answering machine because of this website?  and why would posting his information lead others to harass him?  I don't expect an answer to either of those, but such responses sure seems a bit attenuated from the site and forum, no?


Dude, that's not hard if you run a website. I had Chris's business information the first day. Nothing personal, but I check out every site I become a member of. I like to know who's behind it. How long do you think it would take to gain his personal information from that?

----------


## Rick

I should have read your articles before responding. Some of what I said is in them. Great articles. I appreciate you taking the time to post them. Don't disagree with any of them. Except......I'm not going to hold my breath for that $146,000 refund. :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> I
> IF the gov't had a list of everyone that had a water tank, generator, knows how to process wild game etc... that be preparing to arrest 1/2 of Montana, Idaho, Wyoming and Alaska.
> 
> Let's get back to discussing Wilderness Survival and get over our paranoia.  Nobody in the government cares that we are discussing how to build a fire with sticks, and grow plants in our backyard.  In reality...this is a hobby site people!



Most of Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, BC and a good chunk of Ontario too I daresay.

But speaking of paranoia (he said glancing nervously over his shoulder) has anyone called Sarge paranoid yet? Because that's how this thread started, Sarge said "call me paranoid..." OK Sarge, you're paranoid. So there, we're done with that. 
I took my grandkid out shooting last weekend with .22's and he did fantastic, we're going fishing this weekend (that more like the kind of conversation you're looking for Jason? I'm in)

----------


## Rick

How old is he? I'm starting to think about a gun safety class for my oldest one. He's 6 but I know what the rest of the family is going to say. Blah, blah, blah.

----------


## Chicago Dan

Your right trax. Sarge and Chicago Dan are paranoid.
Lets get back to brass tacks. 
I went out fishing last weekend at the big pond(Lake Michigan).
Did OK for perch using some of my survival gear.
I was thinking of giving a review on some of it.

----------


## Rick

Ooooh. Please do. I'd like to see that. I'd like to see what you used and what success you had. 

I'm sure there are only two kinds of people in the world. Paranoid and Sheeple. I'm not going to worry until I meet a paranoid sheeple. Then we'll have problems. 

Baaaa!

----------


## trax

He's 12 Rick, I've been teaching him the basics and I'm hoping to get a firearms safety class going at the Youth Centre (our newest employee's husband apparently has an instructor's certificate, so I'm hoping I can get him cheap, he really enjoys working with youngsters too) later this summer and I'll enroll him. They'll teach him the same things I would, but with them he gets the certificate for proof. I gave him an old Cooey single shot .22. Three different times he's gone dead centre on a 4 inch square target at 40 yards. I put a strip of an old cigarette package up on a small branch and it was blowing around in the breeze a bit. I hit at about 45 yards, that impressed him. He's still kind of hesitant about trying the .303, but I'm going to take him hunting deer and moose this year.

Dan, you got perch? Now you need to be paranoid, watching over your shoulder for me to come and steal the perch LOL. Man those little babies are good eatin'.

----------


## Chicago Dan

> Ooooh. Please do. I'd like to see that. I'd like to see what you used and what success you had. 
> 
> I'm sure there are only two kinds of people in the world. Paranoid and Sheeple. I'm not going to worry until I meet a paranoid sheeple. Then we'll have problems. 
> 
> Baaaa!



Sarcasm  :Confused:

----------


## Rick

No. Not at all. I'm really interested. I don't care what I have in my kit I'm always interested in seeing what someone else has. I might be able to improve mine. I'm particularly interested in what worked and what didn't so I can add to or remove if I need to. No sarcasm here.

Just humor on the sheeple thing.

----------


## trax

> Sarcasm


See, Dan? Now, you're being paranoid  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: , That's the kind of stuff we all want to see (generally speaking) Always best to see examples of what worked.

----------


## Rick

> That's the kind of stuff we all want to see (generally speaking)


Assuming, of course, you have your clothes on, you don't flick boogers and you wash your hands before you shake ours.

----------


## RobertRogers

I'll lay you dollars to donuts the government is keeping tabs on websites like this so they know who to crack down on when they declare martial law.  They do not want anyone around who can and will defend themselves when the jackboots come a knocking.

Of course, that sort of thing cannot happen in the US of A.  Can it?

----------


## Rick

(head slap) Doh! Eh tu, Brute?

----------


## trax

> Assuming, of course, you have your clothes on, you don't flick boogers and you wash your hands before you shake ours.


Man, gettin' to be way too many #@!!@*%#  rules around here :Mad:

----------


## Sarge47

> why in the hell would someone leave a death threat on Chris' answering machine because of this website?  and why would posting his information lead others to harass him?  I don't expect an answer to either of those, but such responses sure seems a bit attenuated from the site and forum, no?


This guy went waaaayy! off the deep end and got himself banned. :EEK!:   Then he kept coming back using different ISP's, etc., along with new user names.  As soon as he showed up we banned him again.  He really got angry with us.  Here's the thing, dude, we have young people that read this forum as well as us adults so some discretion is nessasary.  Blatant profanity and pornographic remarks will get you the boot.  That's what happened to this character.  Oh, & don't bother trying to find his posts; we deleted them as soon as they came out! :Cool: 

Oh, & Chicago Dan; I've also lived in the "Windy City"; I had two uncles that were connected.  Believe what you want, I was only advising caution...I AM NOT PARANOID!!!(p.s.:  Are you really a Fed sent in to spy on us?)  (p.p.s.:  That was a joke dude!) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aurelius95

> Aurelius- Did that guy pick up his Dasante water bottle or leave it for you?


That would be a negative, Jason.  There were several bottles that we found, although I didn't mind too much.  They waited for 4 hours or so, and then moved in quickly.  After it was over, they did not come back to clean up.

Sarge, you ask a good question.  The way my house is positioned on the street, they could have moved us to the police line one house over, or the other direction about 3 houses down.  In fact, nobody even told us what was going on during the stand off.  When I went out my back door to get some answers, which is away from the neighbor's house, I was told to get back inside and stay there.  So, my wife and I got video and pictures from the upstairs spare room/office.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

So, let me get this straight. This being a public forum and all and this thread's path of conversation being what it is at present, I just had a thought about the Fed's having a reason to monitor this forum for the reason mentioned. On here we do tend to talk about anything and everything irregardless if it concerns 'Wilderness Survival' (the mainstay topic of this forum?). 

That being said, do the Feds now have a reason to monitor this forum because of some of the 'off topic' discussions here? Just a thought.

----------


## crashdive123

Ridge - look at it this way.  By "monitor" there is a network of computers that scan for key words and phrases.  That data is collected and reviewed by analysts.  So a post that contains stuff like things like bomb making or blowing stuff up or ....... data is compiled and reviewed.  A forum like this probably takes no more than a seconds glance to determine that it is harmless.  Certain members may rise to a higher level of attention but most of the stuff here is pretty harmless.

----------


## Rick

The only reason they monitor it is to stay in touch on the price of bacon and to know who's hording it. If TSHTF they need to know where the bacon sandwiches are. So do I, by the way.

----------


## crashdive123

Ya see!  Now that I can understand.  Guess they're not so imcompetent after all.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Ridge - look at it this way. By "monitor" there is a network of computers that scan for key words and phrases. That data is collected and reviewed by analysts. So a post that contains stuff like things like bomb making or blowing stuff up or ....... data is compiled and reviewed. A forum like this probably takes no more than a seconds glance to determine that it is harmless. Certain members may rise to a higher level of attention but most of the stuff here is pretty harmless.


Granted and assumed.. I was getting at the question of raising the interest level, which I don't think that most of us here do, but just had a thought about it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

I see what you're asking.  Probably not must interest in any of us.  Well not since they raided Spud's compound.

----------


## Rick

God bless those little pygmies in New Guinea.....and now Idaho.

----------


## trax

Well of course one of the most overlooked advantages to using pygmy power is that they always stay 'below the radar' French fries, anyone?

----------


## Chicago Dan

> Oh, & Chicago Dan; I've also lived in the "Windy City"; I had two uncles that were connected. Believe what you want, I was only advising caution...I AM NOT PARANOID!!!(p.s.: Are you really a Fed sent in to spy on us?) (p.p.s.: That was a joke dude!)


Ok Sarge that's it! I'm going to speak to my IDO and see that you are reprimanded. I was assigned this site 3 months ago with the understanding I was the sole imbed. You are attempting to blow my ID and there is no reason for one spook to disrobe another.

LOL  :Wink:  



P.S. For the rest of you: Just kidding! :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Being a disrobed spook isn't all that bad.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Chicago Dan

Oooooo,
Ok Crashdive123 you just made the list.
I'll have to put a couple bullet points, gold star and a big red check mark in your dossier...LOL(j/k) :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Yikes!!!!  Trust me, they already have a thick file on me.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> God bless those little pygmies in New Guinea.....and now Idaho.


From time to time, Pygmies are the topic. They keep coming up.. as far as that goes. What is it with the pygmies? Enlighten me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I take it you have never seen Larry the Cable Guy? Git-R-Done? We have stolen his pygmies for the new country of Traxistan. As it turns out, they are tougher and even more covert than ninjas. Who knew? 

They will be riding shetland ponies to complete the Traxistan Cavalry.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I take it you have never seen Larry the Cable Guy? Git-R-Done? We have stolen his pygmies for the new country of Traxistan. As it turns out, they are tougher and even more covert than ninjas. Who knew? 
> 
> They will be riding shetland ponies to complete the Traxistan Cavalry.


Hmm, I have been too busy to follow Traxistan developments on a daily basis  :Embarrassment:  I'll go back and read more of the post on Traxistan. Question: That isn't like the Spud Compound is it?

I've heard of Larry the Cable Guy.. and g'it er done. Don't follow that very much either. I have noticed that he has bumper stickers with g'it er done on them though.

----------


## crashdive123

Oh great!  Now the FBI is going to try and track down the pygmies.  I know it's futile, but the FBI doesn't (not educated in the ways of the pygmies).  I guess that'll free us up to talk about anything since they'll be busy.

----------


## Rick

I can't imagine the carnage. The pygmies are really nasty with the shrunken head thing. All those FBI guys and gals will be running around with tiny heads. Boy, are they going to be easy to spot.

It used to be the Spud compound. It was invaded by the pygmies and they turned Idaho into the first territorial position of Traxistan. On the good side, we now have an endless supply of potatoes to go with the bacon. Turns out those pygmies know their stuff.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I can't imagine the carnage. The pygmies are really nasty with the shrunken head thing. All those FBI guys and gals will be running around with tiny heads. Boy, are they going to be easy to spot.
> 
> It used to be the Spud compound. It was invaded by the pygmies and they turned Idaho into the first territorial position of Traxistan. On the good side, we now have an endless supply of potatoes to go with the bacon. Turns out those pygmies know their stuff.


Well I'll be. I looked up Larry the Cable Guy at http://larrythecableguy.com and he has another site. http://gitrdone.com Now I understand. Comedian/blogger/movie star. Ok. 

Is Spud aware that he has been sold out to Traxistan?

----------


## Rick

He's currently cleaning the stables for the pygmies. We don't conquer the enemy. We invite them in and enslave them. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Pygmies took all of his 50 cals.

----------


## Rick

One at a time.......First the B....then the a.....then the r.......before he knew it, Barret was gone.

----------


## wareagle69

> Well I'll be. I looked up Larry the Cable Guy at http://larrythecableguy.com and he has another site. http://gitrdone.com Now I understand. Comedian/blogger/movie star. Ok. 
> 
> Is Spud aware that he has been sold out to Traxistan?


uh spud ain't been here in a long while so no he is not aware of the take over it was covert so he can still do all the work while we wait until we need his fruit of labor when that time comes we will knock on his door and say"hi we're from traxisatan and we're here to help"

----------


## trax

> Hmm, I have been too busy to follow Traxistan developments on a daily basis  I'll go back and read more of the post on Traxistan. Question: That isn't like the Spud Compound is it?


Um, basic, but important difference Ridge. It goes like this--->

Spud Compound: Do what Spud and/or Mr. Potatohead command

Free Traxistan: Do whatever the h*** you want as long as you're not hurting others (specially Nell & Trax)

----------


## Justin Case

> Chris' database of information on the members here is safe isn't it? as in inaccessible?


The only private info in these databases is your registration IP and email address,   Nothing to worry about.

----------


## Justin Case

> Boy do I disagree.  In the eyes of many people, members of this forum verge on being radicals.  Think about it.  Most of us are gun owners who seek to exchange information on survival in various scenarios.  Although this "radical" label is highly inaccurate, I can assure you that we are on somebody's watch list somewhere.


But there are thousands of sites whos members are full blown radicals,  I have no doubt that such sites as _stormfront_  ARE watched closely, But IMO a site like WSF is merely scanned by bots for "Keywords" and phrases,   using words like "B-omb" and "P-resident" in the same post will no doubt get the spider-bots attention and trigger a flag,

----------


## mountain mama

ahh great, Justin!  Now you got the feds breathing down our necks.  Good job. j/k  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

You, uh, know this thread is two years old, right?

----------


## Justin Case

> You, uh, know this thread is two years old, right?


Yes, I also know its not closed  :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Touche'.....

----------


## Winter

I'm not scared of showing myself, giving my real name, zombie invasion, or anything else except a hungry pug.

Don't post anything illegal and don't worry yourself.

----------


## Ken

> Touche'.....


I remember him!   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winnie

Where's Dumb, Du..... Oh never mind

----------


## Ken

> Where's Dumb, Du..... Oh never mind


Which one?  Touche's or ours?  Ours is in North Carolina.   :Innocent:

----------


## Winnie

Touche's, I know where ours is :Smile: (well, sometmes)

Oh, and you made me feel very old!

----------


## Ken

> Touche's, I know where ours is(well, sometmes)
> 
> *Oh, and you made me feel very old!*


Yeah, me too.   :Blushing: 

Remember this episode?  It was my favorite one.   :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKWb0VGeelk

----------

